# whos is confused?



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

ok my bosc has not learned that thease live mice are food and the mice think she is mommy!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

thats crazy man...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

no kneed to feed him live food man ,, i know its natural but you wouldnt want him to get bit inside his mouth if a infection set in it would be hard to cure... just toss it in a container and put it in the freezer then defrost and feed ya lizard....thats what i always done.. just alittle tip ( do you breed your own feeders or buy them?)


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> ok my bosc has not learned that thease live mice are food and the mice think she is mommy!
> 
> View attachment 154020
> 
> ...










Thats funny
My Ball python had a mouse in his tank for quite a while but never did they "cuddle" with him?????? CRAZY!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Or look up how to build a CO2 chamber...it's a little less inhumane than freezing them to death.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Throw them in the freezer for like 30 min and they are goners!!
let them defrost for another 30 and good!



cueball said:


> no kneed to feed him live food man ,, i know its natural but you wouldnt want him to get bit inside his mouth if a infection set in it would be hard to cure... just toss it in a container and put it in the freezer then defrost and feed ya lizard....thats what i always done.. just alittle tip ( do you breed your own feeders or buy them?)


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking monitor...How big is he


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Ha, thats insane! I've always thought the dog/cat friendships were strange but this is on another level.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

cueball said:


> Great looking monitor...How big is he


she is over a foot now! i remeber he 2'' long back in may...lol

but i found a way to make her eat them i have one left i cover it in shrimp....lol and she loves them but after eating 3 she still doesin't think there food!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

notaverage said:


> Throw them in the freezer for like 30 min and they are goners!!
> let them defrost for another 30 and good!


they're furred. at that point it is really, REALLY f*cking cruel to freeze them to death.

to kill them quickly, whack them in the head with the back of a spoon and feed them warm and twitching. NOW is the time to train your herp on dead food, vs later.

also: i'm moving this to the herp forum.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I guess, I just find it hard to "whack" them in the head.



Tinkerbelle said:


> Throw them in the freezer for like 30 min and they are goners!!
> let them defrost for another 30 and good!


they're furred. at that point it is really, REALLY f*cking cruel to freeze them to death.

to kill them quickly, whack them in the head with the back of a spoon and feed them warm and twitching. NOW is the time to train your herp on dead food, vs later.

also: i'm moving this to the herp forum.
[/quote]


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Then use a CO2 chamber.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

oops sorry to top everything off


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Why not buy frozen ones and simply thaw them out?

I don't understand why you'd want to feed live. It's a stupid thing to train your animal to do.

Also. I agree with Tink. Freezing animals alive is pretty effing cruel.

There are some seriously sick people here.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

this is the first time i did this and the last! just wanted to give her somthin new!


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (May 28, 2004)

lol freezing live mice has got to be the among the top of cruelty list


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

I feed my ball python pre killed mice, I just toss the live mouse in a plastic bag, like the kind you get at wal-mart and whack it on a hard surface.. 
From everything I have read from full time breeders,and big time keepers live feeding is not bad if done correctly. The only reason I don't do live is the damn squealing the mouse makes when it is being constricted is disturbing.

The reason I don't use frozen is a mouse is about a buck where I live, frozen mice(mice on ice) are pretty expensive, more so than live. Mice online are much cheaper, around 45 cents a piece, but with shipping the price is pretty close unless I buy a ton... with one tiny ball python that is just not economical(sp?).


----------



## Mad About Cichlids (May 28, 2004)

order online

Haven't tried this place but planning on ordering some quails and chicks









http://www.rodentpro.com/products.asp


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

You really shouldn't be feeding a bosc vertebrates anyways. They mainly feed on large inverts like roaches and the like. Many Boscs get overweight in captivity due to poor feeding.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

www.CanadianFeeders.com


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yah that is where i get all my mealys and crix from i have thousands or mealys right now!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

mods please close!

thanks!


----------

